# Fallout als TV-Serie: Westworld-Macher produzieren Serie für Amazon Prime



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fallout als TV-Serie: Westworld-Macher produzieren Serie für Amazon Prime*

						Kilter Films, hinter denen sich die Westworld-Macher Jonathan Nolan und Lisa Joy verbergen, produziert für Amazon Prime Video eine Fallout-Serie. Wie die Videospielvorlage soll die Streaming-Serie in einer nuklear verseuchten, postapokalyptischen Zukunft spielen. Viel mehr ist jedoch nicht bekannt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fallout als TV-Serie: Westworld-Macher produzieren Serie für Amazon Prime*


----------



## Karotte81 (3. Juli 2020)

Also Chaos pur, na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Westworld hat sich nach der grandiosen ersten Staffel unfassbar schlecht entwickelt.


----------



## dsi2 (3. Juli 2020)

Fallout Nuka Break war doch schon sehr in Ordnung !
YouTube


----------



## GreitZ (4. Juli 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Also Chaos pur, na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Westworld hat sich nach der grandiosen ersten Staffel unfassbar schlecht entwickelt.



Ja, leider.
Zu der Serie kann ich nur sagen das mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht interessiert hatte, mir jedoch eine Verfilmung sehr gut vorstellen kann die mich später auch reizt anzusehen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2020)

Ich finde das eine gute Neuigkeit. Endlich mal wieder eine vielversprechende Serie für Amazon Prime.


----------



## KaneTM (6. Juli 2020)

> Wir sind Riesenfans ihrer Arbeit und über die Zusammenarbeit mit ihnen  und den Amazon Studios könnten wir nicht aufgeregter sein.



Fans? Von Bethesdas Arbeit?? Noch immer??? Nach dem letzten Fallout-Debakel???? Und Fans von diesem '*()=?(?==%$( machen jetzt die Serie????? Na, dann mal gute Nacht


----------

